# How's your bunny season going?



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Ill tell ya we've put the hurting on rabbits this year.... With or without the dog. This was the best day we had yet....















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Each gun shows which hunters killed the most









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

I shot my first rabbit ever the other day. Im getting him mounted under a honeysuckle vine.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Been out twice this year, the last two Sundays. Shot my limit one day and one shy of my limit the other day. 2 hunts, 7 bunnies, I'll take that any day. Realized that I forgot to take a picture of the second hunt as I was skinning the last rabbit.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I went this weekend for the first time ever. I did a lot of reading beforehand and watched some youtube videos, so I figured I had it pretty much licked. I managed to flush 6 from the brush in about 6 hours of walking, I'm still sore. I used a total of 14 shells and missed everything except for the ground and a stump. However, I was able to bloody both hands and my forehead in the thorns. I figure I either have to get better, or there has to be another way. I'm not sure yet which is the issue, but I'm going to keep trying until I figure it out. Believe it or not, as tired, sore, and bloody as I was... I didn't want to stop when it was time to go home.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

slowroller said:


> I went this weekend for the first time ever. I did a lot of reading beforehand and watched some youtube videos, so I figured I had it pretty much licked. I managed to flush 6 from the brush in about 6 hours of walking, I'm still sore. I used a total of 14 shells and missed everything except for the ground and a stump. However, I was able to bloody both hands and my forehead in the thorns. I figure I either have to get better, or there has to be another way. I'm not sure yet which is the issue, but I'm going to keep trying until I figure it out. Believe it or not, as tired, sore, and bloody as I was... I didn't want to stop when it was time to go home.


Wow i love to hear that!! Jumping six on your first outing must have been exciting. I used to be into bunnys and beagles and often miss the great times. And all the blood well that just goes with the territory kind of like battle wounds. It also goes to show you did your homework and flushed em out of there turf. Good job and great post.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Glad to hear that! Rabbits are very fun animals to hunt and harder then what it seems to hit em. Jumping 6 is still a great day even though you didn't kill any


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Where are good public spots to rabbit hunt in Ohio?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

BG Slayer said:


> Where are good public spots to rabbit hunt in Ohio?


i wasent shure any was still around.for years id see them along the road or jump them while hunting other critters.but havent seen very many the last several years.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Really u have find places with good brush and I hate to say it but ur better off getting a dog.... Because most places only hold a few family's of rabbits with the coyotes hawks and other hunters.... I've killed plenty of rabbits jumping em
Up my self but not much on public land


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a nice female for sale. 3yrs old tri colored. give me a call 330-962-8257


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I just don't see any dogs, that's half the fun





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Those are some beautiful dogs java. Looks like a bunch of 13 in class tri colors 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks we run 13's and 15's two pics are of the U.P. and the one on the tailgate is here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

my beagle has more rabbits than me the last couple weeks ive been running her and her 2 pups but taking the long bow for the challenge and to let the dogs get more work. she has caught 1 the last 3 trips we have taken, fastest 13 inch i have ever owned or seen for that matter.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that is fun, makes me feel like a kid again trying to kill a rabbit with the long bow that the dogs are running what kinda long bow are you shooting Jray, mine is a home pads Bingham. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

We did real well this season. I for one am upset that its over. My beagles for 1 are probably glad it is over for a while because they are draggin'


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Weve had a good season. Been training a pup this year and have had a blast with her. She 8 months old now and can run her own rabbit so im retty happy. My goal for the year was to get her running her own rabbit before season was over and she accomplished that. Ive ran her hard and will continue tobthrough out the year. A few pics from this year.

First trip out this year.








Her first rabbit that she ran with other dogs







A few others.





























posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ive been shooting a cheap hoyt takedown cause it gets drug through the briars but i spend more time looking for the arrows i fling than shooting at rabbits lol.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I run dogs year round though and i have just about as much fun running them and playing hole blocker in the spring as i do with a gun. Ive also found in the off season occasionally you will run a group, ive seen as many as 4 rabbits together. I don't know why they herd up lol just litter mates possibly. Mudkings you will never forget that first circle. My female ran her first at 6 months on the last day of season and turned him 3 circles. I turned the full choke lose on him from 60 yards cause i wasnt going to let that pup down. Thats why we do what we do fellas.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I run year round and a trip to the U.P. every October to run snowshoes, that's a lot of fun. I am 43 and got my first beagle for my first birthday and couldn't imagine not have a backyard full of them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

yep i know what u mean it is addicting. I hear those snow shoes turn HUGE circles.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This was our best day we had. Everyone in the group got at least one and a few got two. No dogs were used mostly pushing brush lines.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

jray said:


> yep i know what u mean it is addicting. I hear those snow shoes turn HUGE circles.


Railroad bunnies can turn some huge circles as well.... It's amazing how far they'll go on the tracks and fence rows before turning


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

